# What glue to use?



## oddtodd (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay guys, I searched, but I couldn't find a good answer. What kind of glue should I use to glue my eztrack down to the foam. I want something that will hold decent, but I don't want to rip out big chunks of foam when I change my tracks around(Which I will at some point) and I don't want to permanently glue the track together. On the video I watched he used project adhesive, and I was like oh heck no! That stuff is VERY permanent! Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

white glue will work, soak with water to loosen later on, kinda a messy cleanup, or dap alex, doesnt transfer vibration as much, less rumble noise, and a small bead can be pulled or cut apart, fairly easy cleanup .. here at my local walmart four tubes of dap is same price as 950ml bottle of elmers..some people use double sided tape also...i used clear alex to hold my ho track down on top of rigid foam, and it comes clear, white, brown and grey locally..


----------

